# HDPE Cones



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

After multiple robin hood shots I've decided to start making my own cones to replace the brittle and broken CS ones. I wanted to replicate the CS cones so I cut the cone off the end of a CS broadhead dart and hot glued a screw into it. Using that I made my first batch of cones, now I've decided to change up my tactics and make myself a vacuum former so I can produce cones that are all the same.

Here's some pictures of that first batch, along with one of the CS mini-broadhead darts that had a damaged cone. Some of the first ones I made did not come out the way I intended.. Which is why I want to build a vacuum former, something simple like the one in this video. Also, sorry for the blurry photo on the CS dart, it just didn't come out right.






I need to make myself something for trimming the darts too, kinda like what he's using to ensure such a nice fit in the blowgun.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Your cones look good . That guy was really set up with special tools and jigs he made.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup, got a lot of good ideas from him. Can't wait to get my setup up and going.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

I've watched all of this guys videos on cone and dart making. Personally I'm shooting for his helical cones using forms and a vacuum former. This just makes way too much sense not to try.

Curious, seeing as how you used a Cold Steel cone as a form..........did you find you had to go to a larger diameter shaft as the outside dia. of the CS cone will now be the inside dia. of your home made cones?

Teach


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Teach said:


> I've watched all of this guys videos on cone and dart making. Personally I'm shooting for his helical cones using forms and a vacuum former. This just makes way too much sense not to try.
> 
> Curious, seeing as how you used a Cold Steel cone as a form..........did you find you had to go to a larger diameter shaft as the outside dia. of the CS cone will now be the inside dia. of your home made cones?
> 
> Teach


I used the cone off the broadhead darts that come with the blowgun, which has a smaller outside diameter than the mini broadhead cones. Being just a bit bigger than the shaft the small bit of hotglue I used to secure the shaft to the cone got that all cleared up.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Teach said:


> I've watched all of this guys videos on cone and dart making. Personally I'm shooting for his helical cones using forms and a vacuum former. This just makes way too much sense not to try.
> 
> Curious, seeing as how you used a Cold Steel cone as a form..........did you find you had to go to a larger diameter shaft as the outside dia. of the CS cone will now be the inside dia. of your home made cones?
> 
> Teach


Earlier while messing around with some thicker plastic I whittled down the outside diameter of the CS form I was using. Now, it's an even tighter fit for my CS mini-broadhead darts. I've also cut the rest of the cones off the other broadhead darts so I can make forms with different diameters for different sized dart shafts. Took the broadheads out of the dart too, now I shall sharpen them up and use them for making a hunting dart.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Robin hood shots are a bummer. Darts would last forever if it wasn't for that. I think I am going to make a target that holds 4 or 5 official blowgun target sheets.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Robin hood shots are a bummer. Darts would last forever if it wasn't for that. I think I am going to make a target that holds 4 or 5 official blowgun target sheets.


Yup, I like cutting out centre shot sized circles out of tape and sticking 5 of them to a square chunk of foam. 1 out toward each corner and one in the middle. then I shoot one dart at each dot.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

I hang a bottle cap in front of my target and shoot at it myself. Maybe I should put up 5 of them and shoot at each of those.


----------



## dhancock (Nov 11, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Robin hood shots are a bummer. Darts would last forever if it wasn't for that. I think I am going to make a target that holds 4 or 5 official blowgun target sheets.


I like using a multiple bulls-eye target such as this one: http://targets.s3.amazonaws.com/PDF/Bullseye2Multi.pdf That way I can shoot 5 or 6 darts before collecting.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Chimes said:


> I hang a bottle cap in front of my target and shoot at it myself. Maybe I should put up 5 of them and shoot at each of those.


I have done this many times but I quit because every time I do it I always have more success hitting the swinging bottle cap than I do at placing a dart into a target centre. Weird I know.


----------



## Chimes (Dec 30, 2013)

Teach said:


> Chimes said:
> 
> 
> > I hang a bottle cap in front of my target and shoot at it myself. Maybe I should put up 5 of them and shoot at each of those.
> ...


I have a drawer full of bottle caps just for hanging target practice.. Always seems easier to put a dart into one of those than say a 2D target.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Chimes said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > Chimes said:
> ...


Haha, glad I am not alone amigo!


----------

